# Do you guys still Dream?



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

I have noticed that I dont dream or remember dreaming any more. If I dont smoke for a couple of days then I remember my dreams but if I smoke I dont. 

Does anyone have the same experience? Found it rather odd.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

I have crazy dreams. I posted a few threads about them on here.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 24, 2011)

I have not been able to remember my dreams for about 5 years...

I know it has nothing to do with marijuana tho because about 2 of those 5 years were MJ free.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

Remembering dreams is something i have had to teach my brain to do. Its hard and requires a lot of brain/body connection.  Most people think of the brain and the body as 2 different systems. The physical and the mental. Overcome this and you will understand how your thoughts (more meditation than just simple thought) can change your body. This is a very important part of living and interacting, and a lot of ppl go their whole life without realizing their brains potential/ability.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 24, 2011)

If I told yall about my dreams they would fined me and commit me to a insane asylum


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good question and I am the same way.  I very rarely remember anything I dream about (though I am sure I had dreams) when I smoke.  The opposite is true though when I drink.  If I have 2 or on a fun night 10 drinks I end up having very vivid dreams that I always rememeber clearly when I wake up.

-SSF-


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

Ssf nononoooo


those dreams, yea...i hate to tell you this, those were just blackout flashes from the night before. 




:rofl:



you really did that


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

Hehe, its strange. Its only on nights that i sleep after smoking. If I'm clean then I dream, and my dreams have always been very real. Used to do allot of meditation but stopped a year or so ago.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

That has a lot more to do with you ability to focus and channel your thoughts in your current frame of mind. But for real there is so much info on it out there. If you want to remember your dreams, your going to have to work on it. 

quick google search brings up 1000s of related queries
hXXp://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+remember+dreams&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 24, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Ssf nononoooo
> 
> 
> those dreams, yea...i hate to tell you this, those were just blackout flashes from the night before.
> ...


 
 :rofl: No they were dreams.  Two nights ago I drank some chardonnay and spent the night being chased around by a T-Rex with fire hydrants for arms.....pretty sure that didn't happen the night before  

-SSF-


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

I was totally joking  


:rofl: T-Rex


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 24, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> :rofl: No they were dreams.  Two nights ago I drank some chardonnay and spent the night *being chased around by a T-Rex with fire hydrants for arms*.....pretty sure that didn't happen the night before
> 
> -SSF-



That reminds me of that movie with Will Ferrell....Which one is it..???

Land of The Lost

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea that was land of the lost lol


it reminded me of the cartoon movie with the trex. The leader guy says to the trex "get him fool" and the trex is stuck in the corner,"i cant, i got a big head, and small arms"  :rofl:

bahahaaaa that one made me laugh for days


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2011)

The wife and I have the same thing going on Jericho....I know I dream but can't remember a thing...wasn't like that till I became a habitual pot smoker.


----------



## my my (Mar 24, 2011)

Ditto that ^^^.. except i have been a smoker for about 35 years now...lol..


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> :rofl: No they were dreams.  Two nights ago I drank some chardonnay and spent the night being chased around by a T-Rex with fire hydrants for arms.....pretty sure that didn't happen the night before
> 
> -SSF-



maybe I should rethink this BPOM nomination. That is funny dream right there.


----------



## cubby (Mar 24, 2011)

I have wierd dreams all the time. I don't think they have anything to do with smoking weed or drinking though. I have thm wether I partake or not.
The other night I dreamt I was sitting in a booth at Denny's and sitting across from me was a miniature horse, with a pirate hat, eating a salad. 
supposedly dreams mean something.....I have no idea what that could mean.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 24, 2011)

when you quit smoking weed.. if you dont remember your dreams you might start.. if you do remember your dreams they will get more vivid than when you were smoking.. i read something about this a long time ago.. dont remember exactly why.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh heck yes!!!!  But only because of a prescribed med I take daily now.  So very vivid and unusual, yet exciting all the same.  . I love sleeping even more then I once did, it's like traveling somewhere new every night.

I had 2 last night.  The freakiest being that me, and 2 other unknown girls were in a bobsled going along the roof of an old Victorian house then the nose of the bobsled sled off the roof and was dangling down.  I had super powers and was able to hold us onto the eave until help arrived.

The other one was of my boss telling the mom of my least fav student that her little brat couldn't attend anymore.  Hahah, too bad that one didn't happen.  I was lil bummed when i saw that kid this morning.



But yes... LOVE dreaming all the time.

Before beginning this medicine I might have remembered 2 a yr.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 24, 2011)

My dreams have been getting more realistic, lucid and straight up crazy.im starting to reconized im in a dream alot more now and can somewhat control them. i had a crazy dream last night that i faught some guy and grabed a knife and killed him then me and my freinds tryd hiding it. i ended the dream as soon as i got we got caught. lol been watch to much DEXTER i think...


----------



## nova564t (Mar 24, 2011)

I play/deal a lot of poker and if I'm up late playing I dream about it all night and wake up every 1/2 hour or so, I play the same hand over and over and don't get any good sleep on those nights.


----------



## Irish (Mar 25, 2011)

dont sleep long enough to dream. like now. its 3am, and i'm still wide awake. wish i could see lottery numbers in my dreams. lol. especially tomorrows thats 312 mil.  :hubba: ...

still hunting down the sandman...


----------



## leafminer (Mar 25, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> I have noticed that I dont dream or remember dreaming any more. If I dont smoke for a couple of days then I remember my dreams but if I smoke I dont.
> 
> Does anyone have the same experience? Found it rather odd.



It's true. I know exactly what you mean. When I am not smoking I dream vividly and often remember and can sometimes interpret my dreams. When I smoke . . . no. I don't recall dreaming.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

Interesting input from everyone. I just found it strange that i couldn't remember them any more. Not sure if its anything to do with the smoking. 

I remember my dreams used to be very vivid. Might need to do some experimenting with my smoking.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 25, 2011)

I dream of murder and car racing, being shot by automatic weapons and crashing a fast car, falling off a truck, jumping off a bridge with no bungee into water, flying on a boogie board?! of all things, being eaten by a 6ft rat, I fall a lot - like off the plane of earth...its all black down there


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to have this dream of a house i lived in when i was young, House would be on fire and i would be floating from my bed down the stairs and through the back door. Was weird as it lasted forever for such a short distance, Such weird details as well, i could recall everything i saw on the way down. 

Most the dreams i remember from when i have not been high are usually of people i dont speak with any more, People i have unfinished business with.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 25, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I dream of murder and car racing, being shot by automatic weapons and crashing a fast car, falling off a truck, jumping off a bridge with no bungee into water, flying on a boogie board?! of all things, being eaten by a 6ft rat, I fall a lot - like off the plane of earth...its all black down there


lol we kinda dream alike. have you ever been smothered by whales lol 

I used to have lots of dreams falling too, sum times i can teleport befor i hit ground, thats pretty ballin when that happend. I keep jumping then just for the extreme rush... fun stuff if you can teleport

I once had an "epic dream" (the name I gave to a dream that seems like a few days of real time) about huge alien monsters attacking earth, it was pure nuts, I wish I could have recorded that dream and made it a movie, there was a romance and a love scene in it aswell lol. it definatly woulda beat avatar at the box office lol. it seriusly felt as if it lasted 3 days and it was amazingly realistic. i rember ripping in my car while watching planes and tanks fighting these mile high aliens. it was so realistic that when everyone was fleeing i grabed all my weed first befor booking it to my car lol pure epic. i wish i could remeber everything about it


----------



## sawhse (Mar 25, 2011)

dang i just dreamed i was going bald....:holysheep: i dont want to be bald...lol


----------



## niteshft (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm able to control "what" I dream about at times. When I was younger and less expereanced I was able to do it better. 
 I was just thinking this morning about how vivid my dream was last night.


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2011)

If you like to dream and want some lucid ones.. go eat an entire bag of Ginger snaps just before bed!....


----------



## Roddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, dream all the time, sometimes I wish I didn't...had a dream the other night that really hit me hard, a dream about my recently departed dad!


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 25, 2011)

I smoke so that I can do two things.
1. Sleep I hope all night.
2. so that I don't dream.

Here is a recurring nightmare I had  for years until I wrote it out. That's when I realized it was real and although not like my nightmare, it was two days of horror.
I know that some of it will be edited, but you still can get the idea of why I smoke.

This happened in Feb. 1966 when I was still a baby at 19.

I am on patrol in the most slimy, **** smelling, and leach infested swap and jungle that only a twisted mind can conjure up.
There is no sun. Just dark shadows and shapes and shads of gray. It is hot and sultry. You can smell the vegetation and blotted carcasses of the dead rotting all around you.
I am leading my squad of twelve marines across an open area of mud and slime that is holding on to our feet, sucking us down to the bowels of hell. We struggle across the swampy area towards a tree line. Sweat pouring off of us struggling for air as we inch towards the tree line, and goddamn it, just as we reach dry ground the tree line explodes in our faces.
We are in an ambush, NVA(North Vietnamese Army) out in the open shooting and killing us like fish in a barrel.
We are all firing back, scoring hits, you can see the bullets striking them, but they dont go down and die. They just keep firing on us.
We try to move to cover while we return fire and as I am covering for my men I shot one in the face and see it explode in a mass of blood, flesh and bone and he dies instantly.
I start screaming to what is left of my squad to shot them in the face shot them in the face, but no one hears me.
As I keep pushing for cover I see my men falling in the mud, blood gushing from their open wounds, guts spilling into the quagmire that we cant escape staining the earth crimson red where they die. I try to kill my enemy and get my men to safety but it is more then I can do. I keep moving to cover killing the NVA as they cross the swampy ground we wear just struggling on with the greatest of ease.
All my men are dead. Men? Boys really, They wear only eighteen and nineteen years old.
I have killed all of the NVA but one, and when I pull the trigger instead of the blast and roar of a round going off, it is just a click, my rifle is empty.
I am diving behind a large rotting log looking from my back up piece, the NVA soldier is right behind me, diving after me as I jump behind the log. I cant find it; my pistol is lost in the mud. I am frantically running my hands though the shity mud looking for it as the soldier falls on me.
No air, I am sweating as if a river of water was flowing from my body, I am screaming in terror, I am grabbing and punching and fighting for my life.

I come bolt up straight in my bed, its four a.m. time for the last watch. My bed is soaked in sweat, like some one poured a big bucket of water on it. I check the perimeter of my home, good no NVA. I have a dog and I trust him, but you never know, he might be asleep on the job. A dog is a good excuse to go out and check the lines at four a.m. the cops look at you and think poor bastard, has to walk the dog.
And so it goes, the nightmare, some nights it is there some nights not. Where does it come from? From being a witness to life and death, to being in a war and seeing people and friends die and wondering forty years later, why are you still here?
Sometimes when I am doing last watch I wonder what other veterans of combat dream about and how often? Is it like me, six eight times a year? More? Less? How do they deal with it? Not easy questions.
What I do hope for, as a combat vet, is that we can find peace in our selves and a balance in our lives and that we dont have so many nightmares.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 25, 2011)

In almost every dream I have, I have the ability to levitate and fly. I mean just my body. In the dream, its as natural as walking. I just lift off and go as fast or as high and far as I want to in the dream. Sometimes, other people in the dream can also do it. Not often, but sometimes. Mostly, all the other people aren't able to, but they seem to accept that fact that I'm flying around.  

Sometimes the dreams are just everyday type life, (except for the flying), and other times its a sweat pouring freak out.

I dreamed one time that someone had broke into the house and was standing over me while I slept and was getting ready to stab me with a huge knife. I woke up on my feet, looking for the guy. That one was so real that I actually searched the room, the house and the yard with my heart still pounding and my close-up weapon locked, loaded and ready. I was up the rest of the night. I couldn't trust myself sleeping again.


----------



## christyruin (Mar 25, 2011)

I have pretty intense dreams. Lately, its been zombie dreams. Almost every night, lol.

I do want to try lucid dreaming though.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 25, 2011)

Cowboy said:
			
		

> I smoke so that I can do two things.
> 1. Sleep I hope all night.
> 2. so that I don't dream.
> 
> ...


 
Dude thats rough, you guys got caught up in a bullsh*t war. I know this wont help but wish you could find peace in your life, I cant imagine what it must have been like to have been there. Peace to you and all yours.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 27, 2011)

I have similar feelings to Cowboy about this. When I dream I often see images and sequences related to places I've lived that have had bad effects on me. Desert islands or Mid East or really primitive societies.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 28, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> It's true. I know exactly what you mean. When I am not smoking I dream vividly and often remember and can sometimes interpret my dreams. When I smoke . . . no. I don't recall dreaming.



:yeahthat:​
Yup yup...

A few years ago my tolerance was getting beyond the 'stun' level :joint: :bong2: and I decided to clear my head for a while and go on the wagon.  My initial goal was to abstain from weed for a few months but all in all I stopped smoking for about 10 months in 2006-7...   til I had a trip to Europe routed thru Amsterdam and THAT was the end of THAT...:hubba:  

Anyhoo....    during this period I had MUCH more vivid and WACKY dreams than I had in years...    I still dream now but it's nothing like THAT was...  Those were some WACKADOO dreamz...  Scenes like being with a co-worker, the barista I see regularly at my local coffee shop and my parents swimming through bowling alleys and there goes John F Kennedy on a raft with Marilyn Monroe and Sammy Davis Jr...

:rofl:


Peace~!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 28, 2011)

I got high last night and during the night, I dreamed that I was sleeping and not dreaming. In my dream within the dream, I thought it puzzling that I could sleep without dreaming, but then realized in the dream that in the dream I was dreaming. Then, I stopped dreaming in the dream and realized I'd been dreaming while high.

wait....I'm confused... :doh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Stoney at your advance age do you get to dream in color?


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 28, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney at your advance age do you get to dream in color?


Only when I'm not watching a black and white TV in the dream.

Some of the old dream movies don't have any talking! Just some guy hammering on a piano! hahahahaahaha


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 28, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I got high last night and during the night, I dreamed that I was sleeping and not dreaming. In my dream within the dream, I thought it puzzling that I could sleep without dreaming, but then realized in the dream that in the dream I was dreaming. Then, I stopped dreaming in the dream and realized I'd been dreaming while high.
> 
> wait....I'm confused... :doh:


I can only remmeber one dream within a dream. i was like 6 na was dreaming then i thought i woke up and wanted a glass of water and kept calling my mom but i counldnt get up myself then i finaaly woke up. Dreams in dreams r weird


----------



## filthyhippie420 (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought this was a dream!  this is good weed...


----------



## niteshft (Mar 28, 2011)

I haven't had dreams not go away when smoking and actually, had more vivid dreams. That might have to do with the knowledge that I can control my dreams. I lay in bed thinking what I want to dream about and it happens. I have had dreams and woken up to find out it was only a dream. Of corse, I tried to get back to sleep. LOL


----------



## Hippieholly420420 (Mar 30, 2011)

For myself it seems that my dreams are more lucid, and i remember them more when i'm smoking. Crazy dreams at that. lol. Sometimes i can't wait to go to bed cause i wonder what i'll dream about that night.


----------



## Priceless (Mar 30, 2011)

I havent had a dream in 10 years seems like...Now ya got me thinking...oO


----------



## Cowboy (Apr 5, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Dude thats rough, you guys got caught up in a bullsh*t war. I know this wont help but wish you could find peace in your life, I cant imagine what it must have been like to have been there. Peace to you and all yours.


Thanks nova564t, my peace is in my smoke.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello Cowboy.  I know words are no enough but, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!!!!!  THANK YOU....THANKYOU.....THANK YOU.  

THANK YOU to all our service men and women who carry the saddness for the rest of their lives.  We salute you....we honor you


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2011)

:goodposting:


----------



## Mutt (Apr 6, 2011)

Priceless said:
			
		

> I havent had a dream in 10 years seems like...Now ya got me thinking...oO


thank god!!!!! Got rid of my night terrors years ago. Sleep walking too. helps with insomnia of course.

excellent posting about the soldiers. :aok: PTSD and C-PTSD is some harsh stuff. don't need to be in a war to be traumatized, but the symptoms are awful. Soldiers are just the most highly affected. They need as much support as they can get when they get home.


----------



## rasta (Apr 6, 2011)

im livin the dream brother,,,,,,,,,plr


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> I can only remmeber one dream within a dream. i was like 6 na was dreaming then i thought i woke up and wanted a glass of water and kept calling my mom but i counldnt get up myself then i finaaly woke up. Dreams in dreams r weird


 
I have only had this happen to me once in my entire life. When I was a kid my father took me to see "Back to the Future"...it was the scariest movie I ever saw. Right now you are thinking, "WHAT??!!! Michael J Fox, The Doc, Biff...that movie was awesome not scary!" Well I was a kid. When I saw the people in the photos disappearing I got scared. I ended up going through our photo albums that night to make sure I wasn't disapperaing. Anyway I ended up going to sleep on my bottom bunkbed that night and having a dream that I was looking out of my bedroom window and I was looking at my family standing across the street. They were all standing on the cement top of a street gutter and they were all slowly fading away! I closed my eyes and shook my head really hard to try and wake myself up. I opened my eyes and I was looking out of my bedroom window at my normal street. I thought, "ok I am safe". Then all of a sudden the gutter my family had been standing on started to glow and I screamed, realizing I was still dreaming. I woke up in my bed and immediately jumped up to look out the window, not sure if I was in a dream, a dream within a dream, or just in reality.  I didn't sleep the rest of the night.

-SSF-


----------



## niteshft (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep, sometimes the event can be more scary then the dream itself.


----------



## jesuse (Apr 8, 2011)

i think i dont dream much no more cause am in a constint day dream when im high wich is all day every day iv alwas put it down to tht me and my freinds asked the same 1 night and every 1 was saying same they dont dream no more


----------



## cubby (Apr 8, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> i think i dont dream much no more cause am in a constint day dream when im high wich is all day every day iv alwas put it down to tht me and my freinds asked the same 1 night and every 1 was saying same they dont dream no more


 



 ???????


----------



## niteshft (Apr 8, 2011)

Since this thread has been started I've given more attention to my dream cycles and concluded that I dream more often when I smoke something with a sativa influence in the genetics, later in the day.


----------



## Jericho (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info niteshft. I still cannot remember anything from mine. 

Since i have been smoking my MI5 instead of street stuff i have had a couple, dont remember what they were about but remember i had a dream. lol. Even put a notepad down near my bed to write what i dream about hoping i would be able to try and program my self to remember but no luck.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 8, 2011)

I wouldn't get too worked up over it Jerico, I rarely remember alot of the dreams I have and I think it's to my betterment that I don't, LOL. I dream some crazy s**t sometimes. It's just the brain playing around with the sights and sounds of yesterday. Altho, when and if you can control them, they can be quite profound and some people have made a considerable amount of money off thier dreams. If it ain't worth a buck I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 9, 2011)

I dream color all the time.. They say that is rare, but been that way all my life. A good sleepy indica does seem to hamper my ability to remember a dream clearly at the point of waking up, but most of my dreams fade from memory in the first hour or so anyway, even when not smoking.. I like dreaming for the most part, and the dreams I seem to remember best are the really wacky ones that seem to part from anything resembling any kinda of reality at all. Those, and sometimes dreams that can haunt me all day. Usually it's when I dream about people I have never met, but have some kind of deep, spiritual connection to. Some of the weirder ones are like falling in love in a dream, made a best friend, or even being married to someone you have never even seen before.. Then I might wake up to a feeling of great loss or erie sadness.. this has been known to follow me around for a few hours before "getting over it".. Not so fond of those,, The wacky ones though? Yeah, bring 'em on.


----------



## Cowboy (May 12, 2011)

ColoradoLady said:
			
		

> Hello Cowboy.  I know words are no enough but, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!!!!!  THANK YOU....THANKYOU.....THANK YOU.
> 
> THANK YOU to all our service men and women who carry the saddness for the rest of their lives.  We salute you....we honor you



I know this has been awhile now, But I would like to say thank you ColoradoLady and you also rose bud for the commits.

As bad as I had it in Nam, I think our sons are having a much harder time now with the Ied's and urban fighting.
May it all end soon.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't realize there were so many people who don't dream or remember dreaming when they are smoking.  I thought it was just me.


----------

